# mean male with pregnant/ female



## regalesse (Dec 26, 2011)

i bought a pair of the white carnival mice from our local pet store. we are 80% certain the little doe is pregnant and we did not want to see her get fed to a snake while pregnant and the buck was the only one not sick with diarrhea so we took him home too since they are social. the buck is very aggressive to her and i did separate them after he attacked her. I really do like the little ones but i am afraid that I can not keep him if he is going to be aggressive to her. do you think that is his temperament or that he just being aggressive to her because she is pregnant?

thoughts are appreciated in this.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Well, first of all...if you always keep the male with the female, she will have babies every 21 days or so. Do you really want that?
Generally speaking, the smart thing to do is keep the male in another cage and remove all male babies from the females when they are four weeks old.
I can't answer your question about aggression specifically but just that it is so much better at this point to seperate him.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

what exactly is he doing to her? has he drawn blood or ? I know sometimes my males will try to mate with my girls even after they are pregnant which leads to a lot of noise (sounds like they are fighting) or some mice feel the need to assert their dominance over the other mice which can also seem like they are attacking each other. Males are not aggressive to females because they are pregnant in my experience if they are picking fights and actually harming the other mice it is a temperament issue or lack of space/food, but like *tinyhartmouseries* said the male will have to be removed from the females cage before she gives birth or you will end up with her being pregnant as soon as she comes into heat (usually right after birth) which wont be good for her or the babies. It would help tons if you could describe what your set up is like for them and what exactly this fighting looked like before anyone will really be able to help with ideas of why he is acting the way he is...


----------



## regalesse (Dec 26, 2011)

he was actually biting her on the back and side he got her about four times but had not drawn blood yet. i did put him in another cage since i still had two others free so he has been separated and as to the breeding question, yes i am looking to breed the carnival mice and i had selected him to breed for his size but if he is this mean now i am wondering if he will be able to breed at all.

i have another tank of fancy mice two does and a buck and I have not seen i fight from them yet so i am wondering if it is just this buck is just aggressive.

should i try and give him a few days then reintroduce him or should i write him off to the snake feeding tank at the pet store and choose the other much younger buck?


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Sorry if this is a silly question, but - what are carnival mice? 
I don't have anything useful to add to the discussion as I haven't had any experience with male aggression towards females, but mating behaviour does sometimes look quite violent.


----------



## regalesse (Dec 26, 2011)

they are all white with red/pink eyes and bred for labs or feeding to reptiles here in the states. anyway he was brought back to the pet store where he will be sold as snake food. he was replaced with another doe so they will have a little company


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

aww no! if he's not drawn blood he's fine, some of my females do this to assert their dominance over new members! Mice are all so so different you can't just rule one out like that, some are gents  some are pervs... ( am i allowed to use that lol) and some are dominant. Just like girlies


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

"Carnival Mice" is not a moniker that I am familiar with, and I have been mousing in the states for several years. I have heard these called Pink Eyed Whites or Albinos, but never heard of Carnival Mice.
Generally speaking, introductions can be stressful and it's best for mom to not go through too much more stresses or it could affect the babies. She has already had to go to a new home, fight with that male, and now is being exposed to another doe without quarantine. Please do a lot of research before choosing to do back-to-back breedings, which will occur with the male in the tank. There are few ways to do it healthfully and many ways to do it incorrectly.
Also, with your two other does being in with the buck and now this one, you could potentially have 63 babies if all does have the max of 21 babies. They are more likely to have about 15 apiece, which is still 45 babies. Are you prepared to cull litters, or do you have enough room for 45 mice (not counting current adults). I myself will often have 3 litters at once but mine are selected for 5 babies each. I just want you to be ready for this adventure you have taken on!


----------



## regalesse (Dec 26, 2011)

with my whites, they are being bred if i have any for the purpose of using them all as reptile food and have buyers for them all at the moment between three private buyers and the same petstore. the fancy mice too have a place with the petstore and i plan on keeping a few so for now i am not worried about the numbers of litters or the numbers in the litters but i appreciate the concern. the two girls have not fought since they have been put together and they are starting to come out of their shell to be handled. i am still planning on keeping a trio of whites together and leaving my fancies the way they are for now and will post after i know some more. but i do not think that doe that i thought might be pregnant is pregnant she's not as heavy as the day i bought her but it looks as if she had gorged herself and just looked pregnant for a little while.


----------

